# Occupancy Classification for 7000sf natural gas Compressor Building



## retire09 (Nov 10, 2010)

A plan is being proposed for a 7000sf building housing two large compressors used to inject compressed natural gas into a subsurface storage reservoir. The project is in an extremely cold climate otherwise the compressors would be outside and no building occupancy would be required. The compressors are fueled by natural gas. The designers are asking to consider an F-1 occupancy classification for the building in the hope that they can avoid the requirements associated with an H-2 occupancy.

Is this a reasonable Occupancy Classification for this type of facility?


----------



## retire09 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, Wrong Forum.

Moved to Commercial


----------

